# pse vendetta xl or axe 7



## moearcher (Jun 8, 2008)

Please somebody help me. I am in the process of buying a new bow and ? I had my mind set on the vendetta xl but talking to a dealer today he told me the vendetta strings are no good, and that I should go with the axe 7 with the better strings. I am just looking to shoot 3D and indoor target. If anybody shoots one of these or has shot both could you give me your opinion. I know the axe 7 is about 70 to 80 dollars more but It would cost me how much for a good string for the xl, and would it be better. thanks


----------



## Bowtek1 (Apr 30, 2008)

I just got my VXL, by far the best pointing and shooting bow I have ever owned. Shot well over its IBO rating. I have only shot it for two nights, and it is shooting tighter groups at fourty for me than any bow after a summer of practice I had previosly. I have tried the Axe 7, wanted a longer ata. As far as strings, you should be able to get a set close to that, and get what colors you want. Personally I recommend strings by Breathn.


----------



## moearcher (Jun 8, 2008)

thank you Bowtek1 for your input. Did you change the strings on your VXL when you got it?


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

I like vxl also I shot them all at the ATA show and I was impressed.


----------



## moearcher (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Paulrueda.


----------



## moearcher (Jun 8, 2008)

What did you like about the VXL


----------



## moearcher (Jun 8, 2008)

anybody else on the vendetta xl


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

I have both of them (the axe target is basicaly an axe 7 with only a few differences none that enhance performance over the axe 7. I cant say i like one more than the other. 
They are both great bows.


----------



## moearcher (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks, I have ordered my vendetta xl black. Should be in in about 4 weeks, can't wait to wrap my hands around it and shoot.


----------



## COUESRIDER (Jun 16, 2009)

I have the Vendetta XL. Great shooting bow. Got great life out of the stock string. After 2000 rounds of having fun I needed to place a custom string on. (string really held up but started to have serving separation). With that said I have witness the Axe 7 serving go through the same situation with a supposedly better string. You can get by for awhile with any stock string(mass produced) just maintain it until you need to upgrade to a custom string... And yes I shoot way to much..


----------



## moearcher (Jun 8, 2008)

a person can never shoot too much, practise makes perfect or so they say. thanks for your feedback.


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

moearcher said:


> What did you like about the VXL


I really liked how smooth it is from begining to end. I liked the weight of it and no hand shock at all. I was very impressed with that bow I am looking to get one myself.


----------



## Durzil (Aug 23, 2007)

I liked the size of the Axe a lot more than the VXL, I think the Axe hits the sweet spot for hunting for pack ability but still big enough for long draw lengths. I personally could never shoot the VXS at my draw, felt awkward. I ended up with the Axe 6 because I couldn't feel any difference between the 6 and the 7 so went with the faster.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I shot the VXL and The Axe 6 and they were both smooth and accurate but the Vendetta was noticably smoother. I was shooting is at 60lbs and it felt closer to 50lbs. If you are looking for a target bow the Vendetta should be better as it is a longer AtA bow.


----------



## Bowtek1 (Apr 30, 2008)

moearcher said:


> thank you Bowtek1 for your input. Did you change the strings on your VXL when you got it?


I ordered it with strings on it from John's Custom (Breathn), just really like his stuff. Have a set on my GX, only reason.
Matt


----------



## moearcher (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks Bowtek1. I am in the process with John right now. I have to give him this he sure does know his pse bows.


----------

